

Free Adobe CS2 suite dl. Straight from adobe.com. Link in text. - b0o

Straight from the adobe website itself complete with serial numbers for install. ms or mac dls as well.&#60;p&#62;http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html&#60;p&#62;Can this day get any better?
======
waivej
Super excited until I realized that I need CS3 or newer for a recent OSX.

~~~
b0o
sorry about that, but it is most definitely legit.

You can try using a windows emulator or something, I don't use a mac, but I'm
certain a solution is out there!

~~~
waivej
No worries... That's what I do today. It's a good find regardless.

